# Gunsmith recommendations



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Considering having the barrel on my 300 Win Mag cut down and adding a muzzle brake. Any opinions or experience with Allan at Old Frontier or Pensacola Lock and Gun? Any others or thoughts would be appreciated as well. Thanks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick at lock and gun.


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

Howard at rumble weaponz. Sticks river shooting center will have his number


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Recco*

I have used both and ---> I WOULD NOT reccomend Old Frontier Gunshop. 

I WOULD highly reccomend Rick Rankin at Pensacola Lock and Gun,on Garden St. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Rick is very knowledgeable and is a good smith but his quality of work has gone down as his age has gone up. The last 2 rebarrel jobs he's done recently has looked horrible. He is a super nice guy but his work isn't like it once was. I wouldn't personally take him anything of mine any longer.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Howard at Rumble Weponz. He has done a couple of barrel\breaks for me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you do yours, please post pics and price....My Steyr 300 WM looks like a goose gun and I wouldn't mind doing mine too but I'm not in a hurry!


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

After a lot of thought and research I finally decided to have Rick at Lock and Gun do the work. I actually had many good PM's about Lock and Gun and Ole Frontier but decided on Rick. I did quite a bit of homework on barrel length and after talking with Rick decided to only cut the barrel down the length of the brake so it is still a little over 24". I haven't been to the range yet but Rick says felt recoil will be much less than a 30-06. As for fit and finish, I am well pleased. A few of you asked about cost ($250) and for a few pics. Feel free to ask or PM any questions.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm curious as to what the end result was to the loudness of the gun to the shooters ears when you have a chance to fire it. Thanks


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

i have been wanting to do my tikka 7 mag. please post about felt recoil and how loud


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

Rick at L&G scared my beautiful Sako 7mmSTW when he put a Muzzle Brake on it. Let the barrel turn in the lathe and never said a word about it. I was too mad to say anything about it. BUT, Rick damn sure didn't mind taking my money! SO, you decide who you want to do yours. 
After you get a break put on, please don't shoot w/o hearing protection. Your ears will "ring" for the rest of your life.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice looking craftsmanship.
I have had nothing but good things to say about Ricks work. 
Is He perfect? No. The Bible says none of us are. 

OH. About the rifle. You may could have traded it for even $ for a .308
depends on how far you need to shoot I suppose.


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

*L&G's work*

It's not just the sloppy work, but the fact that there was no attempt to apologies or even admit it existed. Anyone is welcome to see what was done to my rifle at L&G. Sako value shot down hill like a catfish on roller skates! I'll learn from it and move on; just don't let yourself get bit..........


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Some of you asked about felt recoil and noise. To say I was surprised would be an understatement. Recoil is less than my BAR 30-06 and not much more than my step daughters Ruger Compact 7mm08. It is a little louder but no where near as loud as my older Browning with a BOSS on it. Very happy with the results and would definitely recommend it for anyone considering it.


----------

